# Resident Evil: Horror-Serie kommt ins Fernsehen



## MarcHatke (14. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Horror-Serie kommt ins Fernsehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Resident Evil: Horror-Serie kommt ins Fernsehen


----------



## Kaick (14. Oktober 2014)

Das wird sicherlich ein Griff in die Tonne ... wie die letzten richtigen Teile, die als Film erschienen sind. Anstatt den Horror beizubehalten, wechseln die Filme - ebenso wie die Spiele - immer mehr auf action, was mir persönlich eben überhaupt nicht gefällt und beim Namen Resident Evil sowieso mal gar nicht hätte passieren dürfen 

Jetzt auch noch eine Serie starten wollen ... wo soll das noch hinführen. Bin selber ein RE-fan, aber die Idee finde ich nicht sonderlich gut. Lieber wieder auf ein gescheites game den Fokus legen.

Kaick


----------

